# Camera Land's Year End Inventory Reduction Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Camera Land's Year End Inventory Reduction Sale*

It's that time of the year. Give us a call to get a deal on whatever it is you're looking for. Now's the time to give a call, 516-217-1000, to get that item and get a fantastic deal.

As we've stated before, year end brings year end inventory. For those of you who never worked retail "Year End Inventory" means physically counting every single item in the store and warehouse. There is no more tedious thing to to on the planet. With this said we would like to sell everything so there's nothing left to count. In order to do this we are offering the hottest deals of the year. We have been reducing pricing on our site on *Athlon, Element, GPO, Hawke, Konus, Kowa, Meopta, Sightron, Sig Sauer, Zeiss, Slik, Sirui & Promaster* for year end inventory reduction through January 1st at midnight. Take a look. Our web builder says they'll be finished with all year end price reductions by the 25th, however, they've got a great deal done already.

*Tripod Discount Codes at Checkout:*

15% off Sirui, Promaster and Peak with code TS-21

10% off Slik Tripod Head Combos with code SLIK21

It is difficult to post specific pricing due to manufacturer pricing policies. Please call, 516-217-1000, and discuss with us what you're interested in and we can give you a fantastic price.

*A few examples of this great year end sale:*

Hawke Vantage 3-9x40 AO MIL DOT #14123 only $89.99

Athlon Cronus G2 10x42 UHD Binoculars only $424.99

Sightron SIII Long Range 6-24x50 Zero Stop - Mil-Dot #25167 only $599.99

Zeiss Terra ED 8x42 Binoculars only $399.99

Element Helix 6-24x50 SFP in MOA or MIL only $359.99

Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40mm - Ballistic Plex Reticle only $144.99

Athlon Argos BTR Riflescopes starting at only $249.99

We have added all kinds of specials to our * Bundles, Clearance, Open Box, Demo & Specials sections

We've got excellent inventory of* Pulsar, Leupold, Firefield, Sightmark, Burris , I think you get the point. If you're looking we've got it. 

*Rumor has it, due to transportation cost increases and shortages, that many of the manufacturers will have January 2022 price increases. This Year End Sale not only is pre-price increases but discounted off of 2021 pricing.* 

We have put together more amazing Bundles of various optics at very discounted prices than we've ever offered. 

This is our Year End Inventory Reduction Sale. If what you're interested in is not already discounted *just call us, 516-217-1000*, to discuss it. We want to hook you up and we want to clear our warehouse so when we have to come in here January 2nd and do a full year end inventory there's not too much left to count. Help us and we will help you 

*This sale runs through midnight January 1st.*

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well, safe and a Happy New Year to one and all.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

